# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] ESO on VM possible? (Virtualbox)

## Dotol3991

Is it possible? I've been trying to do it on Virtualbox, guest additions installed, virtualization and 3d acceleration installed and when I run the game I get an error saying "Your DirectX version is unsupported". Verified through diag on VM that I did have DX11. Any ideas, or advice?

----------


## rootw0rm

does virtualbox give direct access to the video card? it probably uses some bullshit software one. native graphics can be a pain in VM, you're probably looking at bare metal hypervisors.

also, anti-vm code is super common in some circles. i don't know how teso security is, but check this for example:
hxxps://github.com/a0rtega/pafish

----------


## QuadroTony

no

you cant run ESO with any virtual machines atm

because all of them do not support DX11 on hardware level

you need to wait probably for a long time more than year or more

Wine trying to do this but still also not finished

i hope WMvare will be updated but still no luck

----------


## viperbot

I have not tried, this, but I just read the Hyper-V supports dx11. So that might be an option.

----------

